# Here are a couple recent pics of Tyco and his son Vlad(Caution Bully Inside)



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Whats good people I have been here for well lets just say since the begining lol.I dont post alot because of a couple reasons but the main one is time.But for those of you who like the Bully Breed i would like to share a couple pics of a couple dogs here on my yard.This is Tyco and Vlad a Father son combo what does the board think about these two fella's??????????



























And this is his son Vlad!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the ticking on Vlad and Tyco has a really nice head on him, love his cow dog markings, thanks for sharing


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awsome looking Bullies!!! I love Vlad and his colouring. But Shannon how could you do this too me. You know how much I love me some Manny. Where is my boy? 

BTW are these considered pocket pits? I am trying to learn


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Lol yes they are Pocket for sure really cant tell by the pics but Vlad is sittin right at 14 inches and Tyco is 16.I hear ya girl i need to get some new pics of him thats for sure but its so cold here right now he spends most him time underhis Blankie lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, how much do they weigh?? and how old are they? I too am like Sharon and trying to learn as well, what lines are they??

I see your sig as Area 51, you in NM??? add to edit I see you are in IL, nm, lol


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Tyco Weighs ight around 86 pounds he is 5 years old

Vlad weighs 70 pounds he is 18 months old

Both of them are 50% Razorsedge 50% Gotty

if you wanna see full ped on both and a few more of Tycos productions you can see it at Home -


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

some real nice bullies u got there!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice pix Shannon! I'm loving them both! I gotta go check your site to see pix of Manny! You've been depriving us! I do hope your schedule clears up so we can see more of you here from now on!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oo coolio, checkin it out now,  Thanks for the info


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

not a prob at all and thanks for the comments Fam


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW i love tyco , Im not big on ticking but vlad is really built nice . Would have never guessed they are pockets from the pics, tyco looks huge. Very nice dogs.


----------

